# 87 Threads



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

about the best knots, the best leaders, the best hooks, the best reels, the best backing, the best fly line, the best rods, etc...

And the only one posting tarpon reports is Lamay.

Trash talkin' or just can't get 'em?


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

What is the best leader straightener?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha, this site is to much of a pain in the but anymore to upload photos. 


























Took 15 mins just to post 3 pics. I give. 

Tight lines everyone!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

erikb85 said:


> What is the best leader straightener?


Best tape for your fingers.

Thanks Eli...seems only you and Bob are fishing, everyone else is watching YouTube and practicing their knots.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope you Florida guys don't take all that stuff for granted!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Haha, this site is to much of a pain in the but anymore to upload photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check in on this thread on the subject of the hassle of posting pics:
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/i-cant-get-my-shit-together-microskiff.39519/#post-313554


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> seems only you and Bob are fishing, everyone else is watching YouTube and practicing their knots.


There's a reason they pump out reports!

Go look in the mirror! No one has ever seen reports from you, just static noise! Besides, there's a section for reports, but no section for trolling!


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Burn.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I know plenty of guys that are fishing.
None of us post reports anymore.
Its 2016, by now the reasons should be obvious.

FWIW, I am going carp fishing on an Idaho reservoir today. Anybody want a report on that......lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> I know plenty of guys that are fishing.
> None of us post reports anymore.
> Its 2016, by now the reasons should be obvious.
> 
> FWIW, I am going carp fishing on an Idaho reservoir today. Anybody want a report on that......lol


I DO!!!!!!! I have been skunked by them a few times recently... I can't seem to figure them out.

I threw at those fickle bastards for 4.5 hours this past Sunday @ the hot water discharge in BP's Whiting Indiana facility. Not a single bite not even a good solid Eefff you rejection. They seemed like they couldn't care less. If they weren't on the bottom and moving ever so slightly I would have sworn they were dead. I purposely threw over ones back and it didn't even move until the line was on his back, and then he only moved a couple feet and went back to sitting there laughing at me....I want to catch one of these things they're huge, and they water is gin clear so I can sight fish them and that is about as close to being home as it gets for the next few weeks.

I would have already started a thread/report on the subject but I could probably count all the replies to "HELP Carp fishing NW Indiana refinery" on my thumbs...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If they are that big, they are grass carp. They eat green stuff that doesn't move. They might chum up with bread or corn. If they do, just "match the hatch" and cast in the center of your chum, but grass carp don't even chum well. Bighead and common carp take a lure better. Grass carp just tick you off.

When you get frustrated, stick 'em with an arrow. You are in Indiana, so you can let your inner ******* come out.

Nate


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

salt_fly said:


> I hope you Florida guys don't take all that stuff for granted!


This.

Us Texas guys don't get to chase them very often but I'm headed to FL next week to get after them.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Virginia just had a big cicada hatch. 20-40 fish days on top water and big fish (25lbs) too. Made it up for one day and it was great.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I DO!!!!!!! I have been skunked by them a few times recently... I can't seem to figure them out.
> 
> I threw at those fickle bastards for 4.5 hours this past Sunday @ the hot water discharge in BP's Whiting Indiana facility. Not a single bite not even a good solid Eefff you rejection. They seemed like they couldn't care less. If they weren't on the bottom and moving ever so slightly I would have sworn they were dead. I purposely threw over ones back and it didn't even move until the line was on his back, and then he only moved a couple feet and went back to sitting there laughing at me....I want to catch one of these things they're huge, and they water is gin clear so I can sight fish them and that is about as close to being home as it gets for the next few weeks.
> 
> I would have already started a thread/report on the subject but I could probably count all the replies to "HELP Carp fishing NW Indiana refinery" on my thumbs...


waitin for coconutgroves to chime in on that!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> This.
> 
> Us Texas guys don't get to chase them very often but I'm headed to FL next week to get after them.


Wait.... what?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Us SC guys don't get them but for a few months a year -- we mostly use bait though. Fly fishing for them here is pretty much non-existent, except maybe for juveniles in ponds.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

bryson said:


> Us SC guys don't get them but for a few months a year -- we mostly use bait though. Fly fishing for them here is pretty much non-existent, except maybe for juveniles in ponds.





DuckNut said:


> about the best knots, the best leaders, the best hooks, the best reels, the best backing, the best fly line, the best rods, etc...
> 
> And the only one posting tarpon reports is Lamay.
> 
> Trash talkin' or just can't get 'em?


It is possible to catch fish and not tell the world about it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Barbs_deep said:


> It is possible to catch fish and not tell the world about it.


Look at the forum, especially FL Sportsman. The simple answer is no, people must tell the world. They also give away their spots in the process.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Pro location tip - that was in the ocean.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Pro location tip #2 - the water was very salty here.

These both weren't in TX, but on recent trips. I recently went to an island off the coast of Colombia and caught a good amount of medium tarpon, jumped two big ones but couldn't seal the deal.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> There's a reason they pump out reports!
> 
> Go look in the mirror! No one has ever seen reports from you, just static noise! Besides, there's a section for reports, but no section for trolling!


No kidding, there is a fishing report section. I would have expected something like this from my 2 year old, but a grown man? Get over yourself.

Trolling? At what point did I ask for your favorite spot? Black letters on a white background do not reveal secrets if that is what you are afraid of. Coconut is proud to show his secret locations. 

Do you hear voices?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Pro location tip - that was in the ocean.


Note, if you have ever fish that area and recognize those 2 islands and that bottom, they would know exactly where that was and would fish that spot the next time they were out there. In areas where the population are denser (here in the States, especially in Florida), people scour the reports for clues on where the fish are. Is that the Keys?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> No kidding, there is a fishing report section. I would have expected something like this from my 2 year old, but a grown man? Get over yourself.
> 
> Trolling? At what point did I ask for your favorite spot? Black letters on a white background do not reveal secrets if that is what you are afraid of. Coconut is proud to show his secret locations.
> 
> Do you hear voices?


Trolling as in board troll!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a simple question. What value is there in posting a "fishing report.?" You get your ego stroked for a few minutes when somebody gives you kudos for your catch.Yet it just more pieces of the picture for internet scouters to use. Just no point.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> about the best knots, the best leaders, the best hooks, the best reels, the best backing, the best fly line, the best rods, etc...
> 
> And the only one posting tarpon reports is Lamay.
> 
> Trash talkin' or just can't get 'em?


now we have 88 threads. 

and my 4 year old never complains about to many threads on his baseball forum. 

Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bay that is too funny!!!!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Note, if you have ever fish that area and recognize those 2 islands and that bottom, they would know exactly where that was and would fish that spot the next time they were out there. In areas where the population are denser (here in the States, especially in Florida), people scour the reports for clues on where the fish are. Is that the Keys?


Trust me, only a select few in the world would know where that spot it just by looking at it. That is 20 miles from the mainland and most people who go to that area camp on the cayes since it is a long run. We stayed overnight on a caye the night before. I won't say the country or caye names however.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Here is a simple question. What value is there in posting a "fishing report.?" You get your ego stroked for a few minutes when somebody gives you kudos for your catch.Yet it just more pieces of the picture for internet scouters to use. Just no point.


Sometimes the point is simply to be helpful. I definitely don't like the idea of publicly posting certain spots (usually more of a problem if there is a specific dock or bridge in the background), but it can be helpful to know when people are catching different species in certain areas, and how they are doing it. For me it's more helpful with offshore species, but it's definitely beneficial to know who is catching what, and where -- at least in a broad sense. For example, it helps to know if I'm going to be wasting my time patrolling the beaches looking for tarpon busting before they make it up here.

Also, I enjoy looking at fish pictures


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

This spot is top secret. Plenty of keeper snappers here. This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> This spot is top secret. Plenty of keeper snappers here. This thread is hilarious.



That's a stout mango!

Eli, he was just trying to make some noise and start something.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> about the best knots, the best leaders, the best hooks, the best reels, the best backing, the best fly line, the best rods, etc...


Here's the point. Fly fishing, as you know you may or may not know, is more technical than chunkin ladyfish in a pass for snook. Sort a like what bow hunting is to shooting lead.

There are a lot of people who ask, want to know and share information about the tackle, equipment, rigging, flies, etc... basically the how and why, since there is a lot to it and not necessarily the when and the where.

Ok I'm over it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Debated for a while on if I should post this or not.

I don't really have a dog in this hunt.....but...finding locations doesn't necessarily have to rely on recognition of places or landmarks.

Some of the conversation in this thread got me thinking about it and after checking a few things, I will say it surprised me the amount of people on this website, that post pictures without blocking the metadata imbedded in the file.

Maybe most people don't realize how easy it is to extract the data from most pictures taken with a cell phone.

This isn't something I do on this forum, but have done it in the past in situations where I wanted to make sure I wasn't being scammed on a purchase.

I don't want you guys to think I'm bringing this up this to be a jackass or stir the pot. I have had nothing but cordial interactions with everyone on this site, and appreciate all the great info gathered from this site. Instead it's to show you guys, that if you truly are worried about someone fishing where you fish you need to go into your devices and disable GPS / metadata stamping on the files before putting them in front of the world.

This kind of thing is why I have no social media accounts....

Even some of the pictures in this thread alone, I could tell you within a boat length of where they were taken, when, what kind of camera....see info below for example of how easy it really is.

Lastly, I love seeing pictures of fish! Please don't quit posting fish pictures, just make sure you do your due diligence beforehand.

Camera: Apple iPhone 6s
Lens: iPhone 6s back camera 4.15mm f/2.2
Shot at 4.2 mm
Digital Zoom: 2.407643312×
Exposure: Auto exposure, Program AE, 1/2,198 sec, f/2.2, ISO 25
Flash: Auto, Did not fire
Date: *May 14, 2016* 1:03:55PM (timezone not specified)
(1 month, 19 days, 5 hours, 57 minutes, 12 seconds ago, assuming image timezone of US Pacific)
Location:
Latitude/longitude: *deleted for obvious reasons to protect poster*
( deleted )
Location guessed from coordinates: *Deleted for obvious reasons......*
Map via embedded coordinates at: DELETED (also see the Google Maps pane below)
Altitude: 1 meter (3 feet)
Camera Pointing: East-southeast

Tight Lines
LH


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Debated for a while on if I should post this or not.
> 
> I don't really have a dog in this hunt.....but...finding locations doesn't necessarily have to rely on recognition of places or landmarks.
> 
> ...


This is some snowden shit! Bravo for letting us (specifically me!) know about this.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Low hydrogen can you gather the same info from the GoPro videos I have posted? When I go to the Glades later this summer I will report on this site if we find something worthwhile to report. Most of the videos I have shared on this site were shot in locations where the water looks like chocolate milk right now. Bastrop Bay, Chocolate Bay, Christmas Bay, West Galveston Bay, and East Galveston Bay. I like to see how other fly fishers are doing just to gauge the fishery, whether it is in Texas, LA, Florida, Cuba, Mexico, etc. I currently share some video to an email list instead of public share icloud I have used on this site and you guys have me thinking of going back to the email list format for all of my video stored on icloud. What do you guys think? Never share video here unless it is to trusted email accounts? I know my videos do not have the same level of production quality or characters, but do you guys like to attend the annual fly fishing film festival?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Let me relate a story that happened a few years ago. Its long and hunting related but the point is the same.

There was a guy who moved to SE Idaho from Utah. He was a waterfowl hunter and got access to a nice small farm near a reservoir that has really (used to anyway) good goose hunting. So he started posting hunting reports and pictures on a well know duck hunting site. Having met this guy (and he was a really nice guy) I sent him a PM on that site and asked him to please stop posting all those reports and pictures. His response was two fold. First, he was hunting a private spot and he had sole access to it so wasn't worried about guys finding his spot. Secondly, he was careful to make sure to not show anything in the photos that would alert guys to where he was hunting.

Well my response was basically that is all well and good but all he was doing was giving guys an idea on an area to look at and just make it tougher on those of us who have to rely on public stuff or a few places where the landowners still allow access for a polite please. But it fell on deaf ears and he kept posting albeit to be fair to him he did tone it down a little.

Fast forward a few years to three years ago. I was out scouting and watching a field that I have access to hunt. Pretty good bunch of mallards working the field. While I am glassing the field a truck pulling a big trailer comes up and pulls along side. Turns out they were a group of goose hunters up from Utah scouting around. Asked if I knew the landowner of the field and told them yes and where he lived but they likely wouldn't get permission as he only allowed a few of us to hunt it. They seemed like pretty decent guys to I told them of a couple of fields that I had seen geese in and how to find them. So we ended up chatting for quite a long time. I asked them why they came up to Idaho when Utah has more birds than we do and their reply was a real eye opener. They said they had been watching this guy named XXXXXX on the forum for seveal years and it sounded like they needed to get up to check it out. So I asked how they had any idea on where to even look. Here was their reply.
1. We knew that XXXXXX was from Pocatello from the posts he made when he first moved from Utah. There weren't hunting related but he posted about where he was moving to in order to teach school.
2. We then watched his posts for several years and saw all the birds he was killing and he said they were coming off the reservoir.
3. And we know that the birds like to migrate along river corridors.

So they just added it all up and had a pretty good idea on where to look. And they found it. So I passed this all along to guy XXXXX and boy was he singing a different tune. He had LOST his sole permission to the goose fields because the farmer was tired of so many guys knocking on his door (moslty OOS from Utah) to ask permission. He got so tired of the traffic he just posted the heck out of his property and wont let anybody in anymore.

Bottom line is that even generic posting like this WILL lead to more and more pressure. So if you are ok with that then that is your choice. I'll pass. Now if guys send me a PM and ask some honest questions and looking for some help I may well give them some. But never ever putting stuff on the open forums anymore. 

PS - Lest you think this is some nice "fish story" I can assure you it is 100% true.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I understand and can relate on hunting grounds Steve. Before the internet blogs, I took a friend hunting on public land in a western state that had essentially had been much like a private ranch for my brother and I for ten years. My friend at the time innocently enough mentioned the hunt to his brother in laws and so on and on until the wilderness area became over run with hunters and guides. Useless to us. This certainly affected our friendship but in reality his loose lips just accelerated the inevitable. 
Like I have mentioned on several other posts here, no one took me by the hand and guided me to these places, nor do I want or need someone to. I did however, have a father and grandfather who were old school outdoorsman and by example and introduction to the natural world I can give them credit for igniting the explorer in me. 
Also, one of the best things about hunting fish in shallow water is the simplicity and complexity of the sport. It is not easy and the hunting grounds change much more rapidly than the terrestrial environment. So if you just keep going to your hot spots the number of fish you find there will fluctuate and in some cases be non-existent for long periods of time based on the rapidly changing marine environment. But enough of this. Just go launch your skiff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Debated for a while on if I should post this or not.
> 
> I don't really have a dog in this hunt.....but...finding locations doesn't necessarily have to rely on recognition of places or landmarks.
> 
> ...


Wow.....


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Having looked over this thread, I think DuckNut may have unintentionally intimated we are all a bunch of posers as there is a lack of photo evidence. Like him I enjoy the pictures. Aside from being a PITA to post snaps on here this ain't Facebook where we have to document every time we eat a meal or take a shit, ok? Except for when my son is with me, I always fish solo and snapping a photo is about the furthest thing from my mind in the heat of the moment of the perfect photo op. This all brings to mind the Kenny Chesnee song, “how did we get here?”.

Being new to fly fishing for snook, reds and tarpon (I am pretty ok with bones, pelagics and trout), I have received an invaluable education on here regarding fine tuning of knots, rigging, fly choice, and technique. My learnings have been gleaned exclusively right here in those *87* posts, by the way. Hats off to the great contributions from all!

A while back, knowing I was new to the area Backwater very kindly offered to provide me with some spots. Being one of those people who will drive around in circles and never ask directions (ok, I have a GPS these days), I would rather spend the time and effort scouting around for my own places. Someone once told me that if you get something for either for free or with no effort, it holds no value. I really don’t understand people who would want to pinpoint exactly where that 80lb tarpon was hooked; the old gal isn’t going to be there tomorrow. The wonderful thing about fishing is that _everything_ changes by the hour.

Having said all that I hope this thread does not deter Cap LeMay, other guides and individuals from posting photos and/or film.

Have a swingin' 4th and stay the hell away from my spots...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Yobata.

Definitely not Ed Snowden, haha. I assure you, if I can figure it out, so could others. I'm not a mouth-breather, not a Rhodes Scholar either.

sjrobin.

To my understanding the GoPro would have to be linked via Bluetooth or app & WiFi (hotspot) to a device with GPS capability. I don't own a GoPro and thus, have not read too deeply into it, but my gut tells me if you don't have any GPS options in the setup you'll be fine. 
I have watched past editions of the fly film fest, but never been to a screening. I wanted to go to F3T and IF4 in Chicago, near where I'm temporarily working but missed both. Now I'm hoping to catch F3T in Nov. in Panama City, I'll be back South in a few more weeks.

LH


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i like to read fishing reports and like posting them even more.... i your catching anything worth talking about - you probably would be in some fashion.
i understand the value of "my" spots as much as the next guy and try not to attract extra pressure. i your so inclined to track down all my info/ coordinates/ tackle/ server/ network/ time/ direction/ weahter/ tide and scent to catch a fish then you prolly cant fish for shit anyways!

if you read the OP then most of this thread is way off.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

anytide said:


> i like to read fishing reports and like posting them even more.... i your catching anything worth talking about - you probably would be in some fashion.
> i understand the value of "my" spots as much as the next guy and try not to attract extra pressure. i your so inclined to track down all my info/ coordinates/ tackle/ server/ network/ time/ direction/ weahter/ tide and scent to catch a fish then you prolly cant fish for shit anyways!
> 
> if you read the OP then most of this thread is way off.


Photo volume would certainly increase if you people would fix it so photos can be uploaded as files from desktop. Just how difficult can that be?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Zone said:


> Photo volume would certainly increase if you people would fix it so photos can be uploaded as files from desktop. Just how difficult can that be?


agreed


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Haha, this site is to much of a pain in the but anymore to upload photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Haha, this site is to much of a pain in the but anymore to upload photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not look like a fly rod or maybe it was. IMHO


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Did not look like a fly rod or maybe it was. IMHO


Definitely a fly rod.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

In regards to GPS info on photos, you can have that information stripped off depending on the tools and site used. I use Picasa and Google+ and I have geo data disabled when they are uploaded. I've saved pictures and inspected them to make sure.

I am not aware of any GoPro having GPS. If they did, the battery life would be more horrible than it is now. Can't tell you how many times I've said "that's it?!?!" Not worth the hassle most of the time. I set them up for time lapse mostly.

Interesting related story - there was an awesome blog several years back by a couple of guys. One of them was somewhere in the caribbean and would post awesome pics from his self guided adventures. He would never say the name of the islands or location. However, on the blog site there was a feature to see posts by location. Wham, I knew the island. Then you could derive a few things from their posts - saying they took the ferry to another island, etc, I knew where one prime spot was. It's a haul to get there, but it is on my list because it is remote and not many people fish it. I won't be sharing it however, that was my detective work. So you do have to be careful and know the technology you are using - I typically do not post any pictures with land marks, or any reports in general.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Did not look like a fly rod or maybe it was. IMHO


Yes, fly rod it was..... 

No, we got em on a Popping cork and shrimp. Lol. 

As far the spot thing, thanks LH. 

Just a reminder, if you see guys polling on the ocean flats in deep water, keep your distance. There's tarpon around... Trolling motors or not. Be careful of the route you take to get to your place in line. You could be burning it for all of us already there. Rough conditions or not. These fish are an awesome sight to see coming at ya and thankfully, we all get a chance to cast at them. They'll eat the right flies like candy if there presented right.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Around my home water, people don't fish with people who post detailed reports.

I fed my first tarpon on the 12wt a few weeks ago...in the Gulf.

That enough for ya?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Around my home water, people don't fish with people who post detailed reports.
> 
> I fed my first tarpon on the 12wt a few weeks ago...in the Gulf.
> 
> That enough for ya?


Well did you just feed it, or land it? Or is that too much info???  Feeding them is 1/2 the fun. The mayhem that follows is just gravy. Fish to hand is pure bliss.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tarpon 1, Chris 0...she pretty much owned me...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

crboggs said:


> Tarpon 1, Chris 0...she pretty much owned me...


That's the idea...very general.

Did you use any of the tips/tricks/suggestions from the threads that you normally would not have done?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What's the best way to get grass off your line?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Why do bimini's slip?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I leadered a 120-130'ish tarpon on Saturday. In Florida. Gulf coast between Pensacola and Boca Grande. No pics though as she finished chewing through the 50# bite section while we were trying to grab her.

I also got the yips real bad the first day of the 3 I fished. Blew shots I could have made in my sleep- which probably could have happened because I would have been more relaxed instead of all jacked up and in my head. I settled down the next 2 days though.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

It is easy to get the yips when you really really want to make that perfect cast that does not really have to be that perfect.... just in front of the fish. You cast where you are looking. Good job getting in your Zen state, relaxing, and putting the fly in front of the moving fish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like I'm pretty good about staying calm when I'm making the shot. 

Just need more shots so I can work on the hook set!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I feel like I'm pretty good about staying calm when I'm making the shot.
> 
> Just need more shots so I can work on the hook set!


Yes shots always helps to calm the nerves and keep you calm!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Tarpon 1, Chris 0...she pretty much owned me...


Man, I went through a slump for tarpon recently. Had a series of bad luck and "sh!t happens" at the same time. I fed about 25 fish, fought about a good 18 of those, before I got one to hand. It was brutal because I know I can do it - just had weird stuff happen. Fight the fish to the boat, fly unbuttons. Clear the fish and get down and dirty - fly pops out without a jump. Fish gets near the boat and flips end over end towards me, fly comes out. Fish goes behind coral, fly pops out. Hook breaks. I could go on. Luckily I boated a permit during this time to fall back on. 

That's tarpon fishing, but for a while there I felt cursed. It was good to shake it. After than I landed the next 8 out of 12, but then lost two big boys, only to redeem myself with some mid-size.

But the general expectation on a fly, and some might have different ratios, but the intent is the same - to give an angler what to expect on poon fishing.

1 fish out of every 10 eats. Out of 10 fish that eat, you will get 1 to hand. Now you may get higher numbers at times, but over time, that seems to be a good formula to level set ones expectations.

But even if you don't get them to hand, the hunt, the feed, the eat and the 60 seconds of orchestrated mayhem that follows cannot be compared.

Someone apply that formula to permit.... talk about setting expectations. It might scare people away!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> But even if you don't get them to hand, the hunt, the feed, the eat and the 60 seconds of orchestrated mayhem that follows cannot be compared.


Gospel right there.

I describe the first time you jump a tarpon on fly as like the first time you have sex.

You know it's going to be awesome but you cannot be fully prepared for how awesome it's really going to be. It's over way too quickly. and when it's done your hands are shaking, you're weak in the knees, and all you know is that you want to do it over and over again.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Man, I went through a slump for tarpon recently. Had a series of bad luck and "sh!t happens" at the same time. I fed about 25 fish, fought about a good 18 of those, before I got one to hand. It was brutal because I know I can do it - just had weird stuff happen. Fight the fish to the boat, fly unbuttons. Clear the fish and get down and dirty - fly pops out without a jump. Fish gets near the boat and flips end over end towards me, fly comes out. Fish goes behind coral, fly pops out. Hook breaks. I could go on. Luckily I boated a permit during this time to fall back on.
> 
> That's tarpon fishing, but for a while there I felt cursed. It was good to shake it. After than I landed the next 8 out of 12, but then lost two big boys, only to redeem myself with some mid-size.
> 
> ...



The hook you are using and the hook set, aside from your bowing timing getting straightened out, can cure a lot of that.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> The hook you are using and the hook set, aside from your bowing timing getting straightened out, can cure a lot of that.


I hear ya, but I even had my guide tell me that my hook set was strong, in some cases he said I might rip their lips off.

Full disclosure on that bad streak, a majority of it was gummy minnows. Some spots we hit were covered in glass minnows, so the action was a gummy. Those don't have offset hooks and they are a bit weak. But I've used them before with success.

What hook is your top choice @Backwater ?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I hear ya, but I even had my guide tell me that my hook set was strong, in some cases he said I might rip their lips off.
> 
> Full disclosure on that bad streak, a majority of it was gummy minnows. Some spots we hit were covered in glass minnows, so the action was a gummy. Those don't have offset hooks and they are a bit weak. But I've used them before with success.
> 
> What hook is your top choice @Backwater ?


No doubt, my favorite poon hook of all time are the hard to find Owner Cutting Point 5180-131 3/0. One year we had a season where we never lost a big poon due to lack of hook penetration where the fly was thrown. The black chrome and thin wire has kept me from down sizing the hook to be more stealthy. In the Keys, the smallest I had to go with that hook was a 2/0 on rare occasions. Also the high tensile strength thin wire, along with the 3 knife edges and that razor sharp point allows for instant deep penetration. I've had that hook bury into the outside jaw plate, that feels like fiberglass. The only time I've had those hooks bend or break was several times over the course of many years, where we hook monster poons along side of shipping docks at night and the fish tried lunging into the pilings and we were using an outboard (200 Vmax) to back the fish out using 30lb tippet. We had 2 that straightened. I also had several break with the 5111-131 (same hook, just bend eye, which I don't recommend), since the hook was fished with several times and started to rust and then they broke when re-used again the next year.

If you are trout setting the fish, I don't care how hard you pull on the rod, you'll never get good, deep penetration, no matter what hook you use! The best hook set you can do is a straight stick, (rod pointed straight at the fish) and strip hard with your stripping hand, even stepping back to do so. That's why I'm not a big fan of a casting platform while poon fishing.

Ted


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I describe the first time you jump a tarpon on fly as like the first time you have sex.


Yeah...I had a little bit of an "Oh My God Its Really Going To Happen!!!" moment...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> The best hook set you can do is a straight stick, (rod pointed straight at the fish) and strip hard with your stripping hand, even stepping back to do so. That's why I'm not a big fan of a casting platform while poon fishing.
> 
> Ted


Good advice - the step back trick is a great tactic to use. All it takes is one step to do it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a good read on an informal comparison.

http://www.fishermanscoast.com/jetsam/tarpon_hooks.html


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Here is a good read on an informal comparison.
> 
> http://www.fishermanscoast.com/jetsam/tarpon_hooks.html


The problem with the hook shown in Aaron's article is that the eye is bent upwards. I use to use them back in the day with Owners, but later realized that paticular hook was designed to snell the hook so that the hook would track straight and when you apply pressure on the hook (from your line), it would help to roll the point inward. I actually had some flies that I wanted to track perfectly straight and so snelling it allowed that to happen (as long as there was some shank room to tie a snell.

However, if you tie a loop knot to allow the fly to have more action, then when the same pressure is applied, the bent eye would cause the point to lift up and thereby not allowing it to dig in for a good and solid hook set. The end results will keep from getting the initial hookset, or the fly will barely catch at the point but easily get thrown, even with a good hook set. That could have been coconutgrove's issue.

Instead, if you want to use loop knots to attach the fly, use a straight eyed hook. Then when that direct straight line force is applied, your leader will be directly inline with the shank of the hook and thereby causing the point to roll inwards towards the bend of the hook, which will cause the point and barb to dig in deep with enough force applied.

Ted Haas


----------

